# Code to control Bose 3-2-1 volume using Tivo remote?



## slyone (Jul 22, 2005)

TivoHD and Bose Cinemate (3-2-1) & Cinemate as others have mentioned, only code is 1131 which is a no-go  I don't want to use the Bose supplied remote cause I think the Tivo remotes are simply the Best!!!!!! anybody had any luck yet??????????


----------



## cableguy763 (Oct 29, 2006)

Don't the Blose systems use RF remotes?


----------



## slyone (Jul 22, 2005)

I have just the Bose Cinemate speaker system which as I am told uses an IR control


----------



## slyone (Jul 22, 2005)

slyone said:


> I have just the Bose Cinemate speaker system which as I am told uses an IR control


 not anymore....after researching and the fact my Tivo remote wouldn't work, I returned the Bose system gladly and picked up some Klipsch speakers to use with my Yamaha receiver!


----------



## cableguy763 (Oct 29, 2006)

MUCH better choice.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

Much, much better choice.


----------



## bizzy (Jan 20, 2004)

Someone once told me that BOSE was an acronym for "Better Off Selling Everything".


----------



## brooster (Jan 6, 2004)

Page 55 in the Manual "Learning Remote" worked fine for my Bose Freestyle remote. Volume up, down and mute all from the tivo remote.

Procedure is basically:
Press TiVo and SELECT together for 3 seconds. Activity light stays on.
On TiVo remote, press and release button you want to program. Activity light blinks.
Press button on other remote (pointed at TiVo remote, 4 inches away)
If successful learning, activity light blinks 4 times. If not, light blinks 10 times.
Repeat for other buttons. VOL UP and VOL DOWN are separate buttons.
When done, press TiVo button to exit learning mode.


----------



## sailorman_gr (Jun 7, 2008)

Hello,
does anybody know how can I change the code area of the BOSE 321 GS II DVD player using the remote control??
Someone told me that it is possible to do that but i don't remember how.

Please help.


----------



## JohnBrowning (Jul 15, 2004)

It always amazes me that on every forum in the world, someone can ask a simple question about Bose and get HAMMERED with nothing but anti-Bose commentary. If you don't like Bose, that's fine. Keep it to yourself!


----------



## cableguy763 (Oct 29, 2006)

JohnBrowning said:


> It always amazes me that on every forum in the world, someone can ask a simple question about Bose and get HAMMERED with nothing but anti-Bose commentary. If you don't like Bose, that's fine. Keep it to yourself!


So how long have you worked there?


----------



## JohnBrowning (Jul 15, 2004)

cableguy763 said:


> So how long have you worked there?


Never have. Just an observation.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

JohnBrowning said:


> It always amazes me that on every forum in the world, someone can ask a simple question about Bose and get HAMMERED with nothing but anti-Bose commentary. If you don't like Bose, that's fine. Keep it to yourself!


our aim is to educate the masses.


----------



## ohboy710 (Jun 30, 2008)

Tivo is a joke at this point. The codes don't work, support is totally clueless and tells you stupid stuff like to reboot your device. They have no clue. Bose support said their soundbars work just fine with universal remotes and they provide the hexcodes to manufacturers like Tivo, when they ask for them. I'm not keeping a soundbar that I need a separate remote to operate so I'll either return it or just drop Tivo after 15 years altogether. They just keep going downhill more and more.


----------

